
What Lurks Behind Rabid Sports Fandom? - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/54/the-unspoken/sports-hooliganism-comes-down-to-a-fear-of-death-rp
======
bbctol
It's odd; I'm usually a big proponent of terror management theory, but I think
this take applies it so clumsily it's made me more skeptical.

------
aaronchall
It doesn't seem natural to me. I hate to traffic in conspiracy theories,
but...

For the past century the US Government via the CIA has encouraged uprisings
via public protest.

Our enemies's governments interpret this (correctly) as a provocation and an
existential threat.

I would not be surprised if our own counter-intelligence agencies have
evidence that these people are being egged-on, provoked, and perhaps even
funded by the intelligence agencies of our enemies.

~~~
sushisource
Huh? Encourage sports riots? To what end?

~~~
aaronchall
\- Practice or experiment with new types of warfare.

\- Develop resources in countries of interest.

\- Demonstrate that they can.

\- Provide a credible threat without a symmetrically proportionate/appropriate
response.

On the other side of the coin, they might try to take credit even if they
don't deserve it, or we might decide to respond via non-symmetrical but
proportionate alternatives.

